# CPT for Ganglion Impar Nerve Block



## HRJohnson (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi there 
What CPT Code is best for a ganglion impar nerve block with IV sedation under fluoroscopic guidance, in the sacrococcygeal junction? It was listed as 64999, an unlisted code. Wouldn't it be better to use
64520 or even 64450? 
Thanks!


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Dec 1, 2016)

Per AMA
September 2007; Volume 17: Issue 9
Coding Communication: Surgery: Nervous System
Question: What is the appropriate CPT code to report for a ganglion impar sympathetic block?

AMA Comment: Code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, should be reported. When reporting an unlisted code to describe a procedure or service, it will be necessary to submit supporting documentation (eg, a procedure report) along with the claim to provide an adequate description of the nature, extent, and need for the procedure and the time, effort, and equipment necessary to provide the service.


Hope this helps 

Melissa Harris, CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------



## HRJohnson (Dec 1, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Yes, that helps a lot! Looks like we don't have any new information since /07 so will keep with the unlisted code.


----------

